# Ran outta gas!



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

I have a 93 sentra se-r I just bought and I love it! I had the impression from the original owner that a light would come on when fuel was low, so I was pushing it tothe limit to test gas mileage. A light never came on and I sputtered my way to a gas station for about 5 minutes. It continued to run like crap fora while later last night until I revved it up while coasting to 6 grand and held it there for a little while. Afterwards it seems to run fine, except for some slight hesitation in the low rpm's as I gradually push the accelerator down. Did I cause permanent damage to fuel injectors or is the pump starving or something? Help please! By the way it does have 129K miles, yet was recently tuned supposedly.


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

the low gas level light is a common failure,the sender for the light is shorted,im pretty sure if you cant mess the car up by running it out of gas but you never know?,mabye low gas= run lean condition?.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

Possibly....if that was the case then hoepfully the computer relearns the correct situation. who knows


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

In some cars, the fuel pump is cooled by the gas, and you can ruin the pump by running it out of gas. I ran my XE out once, never caused any problems. The low gas light never came on in that car. It works in my SE-R though. Luckily for us though, the rear seat bottom comes out without tools and the fuel pump is right there, and IIRC the pump itself isn't terribly expensive.


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

Back in March I ran my 93 SE out of gas with out any detrimental effects. You might want to try some injector cleaner. I wouldn't be suprised if you were sucking some of the gas tank crap out near the end there, esp with that much milage.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies fellas. I'm going to run some injector cleaner through it. Hopefully I didn't clog up the fuel filter. I went ahead and reset the computer by unplugging the battery for almost a minute, and it runs T totally tops. Could be just coincidence, but since there was the original owner whom drove it 129K miles, then I come along, I figured resetting the ecu for a new driver would be good anyways. I know one thing, this is a cool car. I've had much much nicer cars, and this thing performs right up there with them! I owned an rsx Type S for several months, nice car, payments and insurance added up to 675 a month, a starter house payment for crying out loud. I bought this se-r for $1250 in perfect shape and it handles, brakes, and accelerates unlike any sentra I would've ever imagined. it's not a $24K acura but it's an awful lot of bang for the buck. Talk about a sleeper! now I see why people go the sr20det route!


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I would replace the fuel filter. Its cheap.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2003)

*yep*

I may do that. Anyone recommend I order a shop manual for this car?


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

shop manuals are awesome if you're willing to do a lot of the work on your car yourself because they're kinda pricey. otherwise HAYNES manuals are good for the basic stuff.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

*ill probably order one*

I purchased a used shop manual for $75 for my old iroc camaro and it has proven time and again it's worth it. Just by the looks of the engine bay in the se-r though I am "scared. very scared." Yet I'm sure the book should be worth it.


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Heh, I am scared looking at my GA16. I dont EVER want to have to replace the starter.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2003)

Just put a starter on my 240...probably wouldn't have been bad with a lift, but I did it on jackstands. The top starter bolt is a nightmare!

I'm just glad it wasn't an auto...


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

*Re: ill probably order one*



Gilerd said:


> *I purchased a used shop manual for $75 for my old iroc camaro and it has proven time and again it's worth it. Just by the looks of the engine bay in the se-r though I am "scared. very scared." Yet I'm sure the book should be worth it. *


go for it. i'm sure it'll pay off. the se-r engine bay is all cramped up. it's a maze!


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

My '91 SE-R all most ran out of gas on me, last week The car started hesetating like crazy. I didn't no because my light didn't go on.Luckly I was able to get to the nearest gas station. SUNOCO94 always! The next day I changed the fuel filter and droped 2 fuel injection cleaners in the tank. and now its just smooth sailing. TEAM G4L NYC


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2003)

*Fuel filter*

The dag on thing is hesitating at low rpm's again just like after the going out of gas thing, so I am definitely going to change the fuel filter as all of you have suggested. Where is the freakin thing? Thanks for any feedback! I'd like to find out before I get a shop manual so I may be able to do it on Sunday before another long work week.


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

The fuel filter is located right in the back of your intake. Along the fire wall. 5minute job. Check your O2 sensor also! TEAM G4L NYC


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

*You got it*

Fuel filter solved the problem. I've never seen one so filthy in my life! Turned it upside down and pure black gas came out. Runs like a champ now. Thanks for the help!


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

any tips on getting the hose off the fuel filter? mine is pretty well stuck.


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=19215&highlight=fuel+filter


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

*fuel filter hose*

I basically had the twist, work, and cuss the filter off of the inlet side of the filter, all while supporting my upper body directly over the area in question t get my left hand down low enough to hold the hose. I almost ended up in the looney bin.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

haha i know what you mean.


----------

